# No more extended warranty for sale?



## Pupster (Oct 7, 2015)

Are extended warranties a thing of the past? I just bought a TiVo edge with lifetime/all in. I thought the all in only allowed for an exchange (For a fee) if you had a monthly or annual pass. But now I’m hearing and seeing in some places in the website (but not others) that the all in TiVo edge is eligibility for exchange with a sliding scale fee based in the number of years it is out of warranty?


----------



## Tracey Geary (Sep 9, 2020)

I don't think there are any more free exchange extended warranties. My 4.5 month old Edge got the black screen of death and since it is Out of Warranty at 90 (??!) days. I have to pay $49 to get a replacement (which I'm sure will be a refurb) plus a $400 plus tax deposit to get it right away instead of sending back and then getting the replacement. Just looked back and the annual service contract provides 'at no additional charge' the $49 replacement fee 'warranty'. Well, it seemed like a good thing - who would have thought that I would have had to replace it so soon. I am so glad I didn't pay for lifetime service on this machine and I hope you don't end up regretting it. I was going to buy a Mini but it's not worth the risk given that I've now had three TiVo hard drives die on me over the years. I love the TiVo interface but I can't afford to keep buying these machines.


----------



## Sloanstar (Nov 17, 2020)

Tracey Geary said:


> I don't think there are any more free exchange extended warranties. My 4.5 month old Edge got the black screen of death and since it is Out of Warranty at 90 (??!) days. I have to pay $49 to get a replacement (which I'm sure will be a refurb) plus a $400 plus tax deposit to get it right away instead of sending back and then getting the replacement. Just looked back and the annual service contract provides 'at no additional charge' the $49 replacement fee 'warranty'. Well, it seemed like a good thing - who would have thought that I would have had to replace it so soon. I am so glad I didn't pay for lifetime service on this machine and I hope you don't end up regretting it. I was going to buy a Mini but it's not worth the risk given that I've now had three TiVo hard drives die on me over the years. I love the TiVo interface but I can't afford to keep buying these machines.


It wouldn't be an issue if they would stop putting piece of **** Seagate drives in their equipment. Maxtor was terrible and when Seagate bought them all their consumer level drives are dog****. If you're going to use a spinning disk for the love of god use Hitachi or Western Digital please.


----------

